# That's it, I'm building an all-rounder



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

I've been humming and hawing about building a steel all-rounder ever since the ill-fated day I sold my Rock Lobster in favor of a S-Works E5. FF a few years and I'm on a full DA10 C'Dale CAAD9. It handles great, is definitely efficient, and get's me where I'm going on the quick...but I'm never going to race, it's beating me up on longer rides, and now that I'm trying a 45 mi RT commute, it's becoming sub-optimal.

I can't afford a custom built frameset, but I do really like the way the Surly Pacer looks and think the Kona Honky Tonk (stripped and painted) would be pretty sweet too.

I'm thinking DT shifters, Sugino Compact Cranks, polished silver post/stem/Nitto bars, IRD 11-28 9spd cassette, 105 der's, Rolls, and eventually a Tubus SS Fly Rack...

Would like to think this could be my ticket to all-day rides on the Peak to Peak, some more dirt-road exploring, and a gentler commute.

Now, will the fiance approve of building this, _then_ selling the C'Dale...or must I put the cart after the horse...

Thoughts?


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Throw the Soma Smoothie ES in the mix if you can get it. You can also get that with large clearance carbon frame from IRD built to match, if that's your bag. Jamis makes a decent steel frame, too, but I think is only available as a complete bike.

Down tube builds are generally relatively inexpensive, depending on your wheelset. 105/Open Pro wheels aren't too pricey, and if you can do all your shopping online, you can do it pretty cheap. If you go 10 speed, you might be able to use some of your current parts, unless you want to sell the Cannondale complete.

Have fun.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

don't go by looks... think longer wb, more relaxed geo, bigger tire clearance, mounts, etc. a casseroll would work. a non-pure-racing cyclo-cross bike (e.g., cross check) might also fit the bill


----------



## averen (Jan 1, 2008)

+1 For the Smoothie ES. 

Also the SOMA DoubleCross is another good option. However if you're coming from a road racing type bike I would go with the Smoothie ES over the DoubleCross. The Smoothie ES has a more aggressive geometry (not as aggressive as a Crit bike...) but it's more aggressive than a cross our touring bike. I consider the Smoothie ES to be my "Fast and fun" bike while the DoubleCross is setup for touring and while it's still fast and fun it's not as fast and fun as the Smoothie ES!

Both are great bikes and make great all rounders!

The DoubleCross is outfitted towards fully loaded touring:
Bar End Shifters
XT Crank (44/32/22)
XTR Rear derailer
Nitto Noodle bars (love em!)
Tektro CR720 Cantis (awesome stopping power!!!)

Jared


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

YMMV but I question the value / sense of ever selling a bike - I know it means alot to you and you probably spent alot on it - but in the world of 2nd hand bikes what are you likely to get for it? - keep it in your rotation or give it to someone "worthy" who couldn't ever afford a nice ride


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

seems like as good time as any to bust out a pic of my Surly LongHaulTrucker that i've been commuting daily for the past few months on.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Pacer is cool. If you plan to do a bunch of dirt maybe the Cross Check. I've been pretty happy with mine. Salsa Casseroll or La Cruz could work well for you, too. And Masi has some nice stuff...


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

M.J. said:


> YMMV but I question the value / sense of ever selling a bike - I know it means alot to you and you probably spent alot on it - but in the world of 2nd hand bikes what are you likely to get for it? - keep it in your rotation or give it to someone "worthy" who couldn't ever afford a nice ride


In a world of unlimited funds, that would be nice...I'd like to think I could get $1500+ for the Cannondale though...

And since the new build should be somewhere around there, I might be able to justify the switch.

Of course, a new Jamis would work too and for possibly less money.

I really just want my Rock Lobster back :cryin:


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

GVH has a sweet looking Lyon frame in my size for $700...

Looks like it would make a nice Sport Tourer/Commuter..."longer wheel-base"...made in Oregon...lots to like...


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

Cervelo-er said:


> I can't afford a custom built frameset, but I do really like the way the Surly Pacer looks and think the Kona Honky Tonk (stripped and painted) would be pretty sweet too.
> 
> I'm thinking DT shifters, Sugino Compact Cranks, polished silver post/stem/Nitto bars, IRD 11-28 9spd cassette, 105 der's, Rolls, and eventually a Tubus SS Fly Rack...


sounds good so far ... a no fail, no mess setup :thumbsup:

plenty frames that would suit. I'd also recommend thinking about the Salsa Casserol and there's plenty of vintage steel that could make a cool statement too.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

Cervelo-er said:


> I've been humming and hawing about building a steel all-rounder ever since the ill-fated day I sold my Rock Lobster in favor of a S-Works E5. FF a few years and I'm on a full DA10 C'Dale CAAD9. It handles great, is definitely efficient, and get's me where I'm going on the quick...but I'm never going to race, it's beating me up on longer rides, and now that I'm trying a 45 mi RT commute, it's becoming sub-optimal.
> 
> I can't afford a custom built frameset, but I do really like the way the Surly Pacer looks and think the Kona Honky Tonk (stripped and painted) would be pretty sweet too.
> 
> ...



My first thought was that with a 45 mile, round trip commute I'd want something that's as fast as possible to get to work as quickly as possible. Of course, I'm also never ever willing to give up being comfortable for speed!  Fortunately, I've found that with modern carbon fiber frames, and a decent amount of cash, I don't have to choose between the 2. If you're looking for comfort then speed, a lot of bike manufacturers nowadays makes bikes that do that. Specialized makes the Roubaix, Orbea makes a bike that I thought was even more comfy (though I felt a little less crisp of handling), and I know Trek makes a bike that's the same thing. They're all full road bikes that are designed to be a comfortable ride first, then fast. I've tried the Specialized versions, and I thought the base $1500 was plenty comfy. At $3k, I thought it was comfy AND fast. (Though my tastes run towards fast then comfy, so I'm getting a Tarmac, their road bike which I also thought was rather comfy at $3k)

On the other hand, my second thought is that anyone who talks about "DT shifters, Sugino Compact Cranks, polished silver post/stem/Nitto bars, IRD 11-28 9spd cassette, 105 der's, Rolls, and eventually a Tubus SS Fly Rack..." probably has a whole list of "cool" components they'd like to put on their bike that won't fit in the "prebuilt, comfy bike" mold. 

And hey, a Steel bike is totally cheaper than carbon fiber. No doubt.


----------



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

+1 on the pacer

been commuting on mine for a few years now and training on it as well... great ride, cant beat the price..


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Well, the search continues...the fundage is being a bit of a pushing point right now.

There's a guy locally I'm trying to contact with an IF Touring bike that looks awesome.

http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/772409770.html

Or I'm also considering this.

http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/773136859.html

With the idea of updating/refurbing the drivetrain (rings, chain, new FW), maybe some long-reach Tektros and 28c tires. It's 4130 cro-mo...which is nothing to write home about, but also not much off the Surly Pacer...and even with $200 into the drivetrain, I'd have a nice commuter and all-rounder that could take a light rack and 2-3 days worth of hostel or light-camping type touring...and with a bail-out gear for the CO steeps.

Of course the Indy Fab is the first choice...but if I got the Trek, I could prolly keep my C'Dale too...


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Cervelo-er said:


> I'm thinking DT shifters, Sugino Compact Cranks, polished silver post/stem/Nitto bars, IRD 11-28 9spd cassette, 105 der's, Rolls, and eventually a Tubus SS Fly Rack...


How'd you come up with this parts list? I need to get my old Surly back up and running and this looks pretty good.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Top of my head and Universal Cycles...not sure I'd order from them, but they have an extensive catalog...I've bought from them locally in Portland, good outfit...

I'm going to test ride that Indy Fab in a few hours...may have some 'cisions to make.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Hmmm... all'rounder from a guy who's used to high end road frames? Salsa or Soma.

BTW the Velo-Orange website just got some of the nicest Sugino compact cranks ever made. With polished machined chainrings. For a reasonable price.

The Rolls and the Fly rack are sweet choices. Both elegant and functional.

Why not wait a year and save enough to have Paul build you another RL? My wife's RL is a gem...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Do you just need different tires? 

I ride the Peak-to-Peak and love the Colorado dirt. I just put different fatter tires on my Gios and it's like a new bike.


----------



## H.Bicycletus (Apr 16, 2006)

*Surly LHT*

w/

King headset
Ritchie Classic bars
DA bar-end shifters
Thompson stem
King hubs
DT 1.1 wheels
Panaracer T-Serv for Messenger 700x28 tires
Paul Touring Canti brakes
Aliante Gamma saddle
Thompson seatpost
XT rear der. 
XT 11-34 cassette
old LX FD
Sugino 172.5 triple w/ 24-36-48 

(superb Maryland commuter and soon-to-be loaded tourer in Vermont)


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Here check out one of these ($700). Good for all weather commuting. This ($1,000) if you are up to going the singlespeed/fixed route.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

Chain said:


> Here check out one of these ($700). Good for all weather commuting. This ($1,000) if you are up to going the singlespeed/fixed route.


is that a coupling on the Sojourn? that looks like a terrific commuter, comes w/ about everything u need!


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

gutfiddle said:


> is that a coupling on the Sojourn? that looks like a terrific commuter, comes w/ about everything u need!


nope, no coupler. Just a silver badge on the top tube. Guess they were trying to get fancy. Still a nice looking bike. The LBS has one. I haven't taken it out yet, but would like to.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

Chain said:


> nope, no coupler. Just a silver badge on the top tube. Guess they were trying to get fancy. Still a nice looking bike. The LBS has one. I haven't taken it out yet, but would like to.


brooks saddle and tape on a bike for $700, niiice. not crazy about the silver badge on the top tube tho, other than that a great looking ride.

//do all front fenders cause toe clearance issues?


----------



## comuter (Apr 6, 2007)

*Salsa Casseroll*

I think a Salsa Casseroll would fit well. I do 25miles round trip on mine:
-casseroll frame and fork
-dura ace hubs laced to open pro front velocity dyad rear
-dura ace 9sp drivetrain
-tektro long reach brakes
-crazy scott bars w/ salsa tape

All and all very fast and comfortable

View attachment 134313


View attachment 134314


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

comuter said:


> I think a Salsa Casseroll would fit well. I do 25miles round trip on mine:
> -casseroll frame and fork
> -dura ace hubs laced to open pro front velocity dyad rear
> -dura ace 9sp drivetrain
> ...



sweet bike, love the "crazy" bars:thumbsup:


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Chain said:


> nope, no coupler. Just a silver badge on the top tube. Guess they were trying to get fancy. Still a nice looking bike. The LBS has one. I haven't taken it out yet, but would like to.


Which LBS has one? I wanted to look at one, but Raleigh is sold out of them for 2008...

I don't really know why, but I'm just trending away from the racing bike scene. I haven't been enjoying it as much lately and want to do more cruising/exploring rides than busting my ass training rides. Plus, with my schedule, I just can't train consistently enough and want something that is a bit more fun and less aggressive to ride. And something a bit more commuter friendly would be nice.

Getting married in September though, so the fundage is a little tight...meaning I've got to E-bay some stuff and Craigslist some stuff to free up a little "bike money". 

I loved that Indy Fab I test rode, but it needed too much component work and I'd be back in the $1,500+ range to get it all together...

The hunt continues...

Seriously though, Chain, what LBS has some in stock? I'd definitely go check it out...though I believe MSRP was more like $1,100 on them.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

That Axiom rack looks nice...but do you think you need a bigger frame? That's a long stem and a way pushed back saddle...heck, if it works though, stick with it...

I like the Casseroll's a lot. And yes, that would be another great option...


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Cervelo-er said:


> Which LBS has one? I wanted to look at one, but Raleigh is sold out of them for 2008...
> 
> I don't really know why, but I'm just trending away from the racing bike scene. I haven't been enjoying it as much lately and want to do more cruising/exploring rides than busting my ass training rides. Plus, with my schedule, I just can't train consistently enough and want something that is a bit more fun and less aggressive to ride. And something a bit more commuter friendly would be nice.
> 
> ...


Here you go. http://www.echelonspokesandslopes.com/ They are in the shoppes on the southwest corner of Baseline and Hwy287. Nice family owned shop. I think they have both the geared and singlespeed/fixed on the floor. 

Tell them the guy who rides the Serotta on the Monday night rides sent you.


----------

